# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Рецепты кухни Кришны >  Cок из бела

## Jana Vatsala dd

Соки в Индии готовлю сама без всяких новомодных соковыжималок, а старинным бенгальским методом - руками.
Итак, сок из бела (английское название : "wood apple")

Это бел (пытаюсь загрузить)




Бел слегка охлаждает в жару и хорошо помогает при диарее. Стоит около 10 рупий штука.

Сок делаю так:

Разбиваю орех, ложкой извлекаю мякоть - смешиваю с водой (1 литр на 1 бел) и хорошо разминаю. Затем протираю через сито, добавляю сахар (2-3 столовых ложки или 1-2 кусочка сахара мишри). 
Я обычно использую не белый сахар, а мишри - он более натуральный. Продается везде в пакетах по полкило. Он кусочками, поэтому его надо заранее растворить в холодной воде.

----------

